# Machine Knitting Tips and tricks



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

In this thread I would like to place little tidbits that might help the machine knitter. I use the Ultimate Sweater Machine(USM), and the Brother 585. The USM is an 8 mm machine (that is the distance between the needles, My brother is a 4.5 mm Feel free to add your own tips. I will pull them all together and put them on my pages. please include your initials so i can include that at the end of the tip

Tip 1: RELAX. there is nothing you have done that can not be repaired. [clo]


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Tip 2: If you do not have weights or not enough anyway, I have taken fishing lures (2 oz size) wrapped a paper-clip or bobby pin through the eye put a curve on the ends and dipped them in plastic or painted them with acrylic. (If you have little ones around they are made of lead and could be dangerous to little ones).

to view my video:


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Tip 3: You can make your own cast on comb. Your supplies will be a piece of wood the size of a ruler, some paper clips, and some glue, and part of your knitting machine.

Video:


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Tip 5: If you are tired of the black hem or it keeps breaking you can make a rag hem. Knit 20 rows, hang the cast on row to the 20th row, knit 20 more rows cast off.

video: it is a three part video


----------



## Alice_RN (Mar 11, 2011)

thank you for your videos; I have a usm and a KH 400 convertible machine currently... both are very basic machines ... and your a huge help


----------



## plainjane (Jan 29, 2011)

I shall keep track of this thread as I am a machine knitter. Tips are always interesting!


----------



## Patschi (Feb 27, 2011)

Where were you when I needed you? I donated my knitting machine to Goodwill!!


----------



## LeAnn (Feb 5, 2011)

TIP- When knitting a hem that you will have to hang later on do the first row with slip stitches on every other needle and then when you have to hang the hem pick up the slipped stitch and hang on every other needle. For machines with a 'slip' knob you put every other needle (EON) all the way forward and knit the row then put knob back to your regular knitting. On a USM machine pull EON all the way to forward, the carriage will put a loop over the needles, you will have to push the needles back to let the loop slide down under the needle, then put them into working position with the latches open and continue knitting. LA


----------



## LeAnn (Feb 5, 2011)

TIP- another trick for hems is this; Say you have 20 rows total for the hem, knit 10 rows 1 full setting tighter, knit one row, 1 setting looser, knit 9 rows normal setting. This makes the back side of the hem pull up a little, the loose row makes a nice turning row. This hem will lay flatter than just knitting the hem all on the same tension. On USM just change the keyplate to the next size. Try a swatch to see how you like it. LA


----------



## LeAnn (Feb 5, 2011)

TIP- on the USM try doing the ribbing last on sweaters/cardigans and doing a backstitch bind off. It makes for a nicer finish on the ribbing. You have to leave the Hem/waste yarn on so you can rehang the item.


----------



## LeAnn (Feb 5, 2011)

Request for a tip- I have a Silver Reed standard gauge and I found a pattern for doing hairpin lace but the instructions are for a Brother. I don't know what the settings on a Brother mean to translate into my machine. If someone could post what all the buttons mean on a Brother that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

What a blessing to see ur post today as I have been wanting to buy a knitting machine to use for my stockinette stich knitting w/no patterns, but, don't know which to choose from the myriad of choices available. I've also looked on Ebay & saw quite a few but was afraid to bid not knowing the quality etc... being offered & would REALLY, REALLY, APPRECIATE getting advice from an expert like you. Thank you so much in advance. Yona


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

i can see in your videos that you have something marked on the front edge of your machine...is it needles or for the particular pattern you are making, or for something i haven't thought of? I mark with sharpies on the metal part of my machine (oil takes it right off) for temporary stuff but was wondering what you had figured out?


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

If you are talking to me, I put masking tape on my machine then I can write out part of the pattern on that.

when done, i peel off the tape and move one.



deemail said:


> i can see in your videos that you have something marked on the front edge of your machine...is it needles or for the particular pattern you are making, or for something i haven't thought of? I mark with sharpies on the metal part of my machine (oil takes it right off) for temporary stuff but was wondering what you had figured out?


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

clogden21 said:


> If you are talking to me, I put masking tape on my machine then I can write out part of the pattern on that.
> 
> when done, i peel off the tape and move one.
> 
> ...


thank you, i see i should have put your name in the question, and i am glad to see this is a temporary marking method. i have used washable markers on the bed but you have to renew them periodically or they wear off...this sounds like it would last longer...will pass on to my KM buddy...thanks..


----------



## HudsonNana (Mar 13, 2011)

I also own a USM and a standard Studio 320 and I'm really interested in learning how to use both. Thanks so much for this forum, its the best.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

For those of you who do the 'faux' ribbing at the neck, wrist or hipline of sweaters. look through the circular needles that you have or can find in a thrift shop. you want the old ones that have metal flexible cables. they have been out of favor for a long time, but on the other hand, they don't wear out so are still out there. when you have finished your rib (which is the drop alternate st, folded over type) insert the circ metal needle into the line of the fold. Pull firmly away from the sweater body. It will automatically go into a nice circle and you can steam over the fold, which will now be perfectly round. the metal cable will not be damaged. i just have one but it's pretty much all i use it for.


----------



## helenr1 (Jan 7, 2013)

LeAnne, I have often wished someone with both Brother and Singer knitting machines would do just that! Especially for newbies who are so anxious and ready to learn.

I've seen some of the very good videos, but many are on Brother machines and my machines are Singers. 

So it was (and still is for the most part) difficult to relate/decipher my machine settings to those demonstrated, even though they were done so beautifully.


----------



## sross512004 (Mar 4, 2011)

These are really good hints and tips, most will work with any machine. Thanks so much.

Sue Ross


----------



## MaryBethBlus (Apr 5, 2013)

THANK YOU SOOOOOO VERY MUCH FOR THESE TIPS (esp. for the USB machine) Can U tell me how to do the Faux RibbinG? I will be watching this topic very closely!! Thanks Again!


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

LeAnn said:


> Request for a tip- I have a Silver Reed standard gauge and I found a pattern for doing hairpin lace but the instructions are for a Brother. I don't know what the settings on a Brother mean to translate into my machine. If someone could post what all the buttons mean on a Brother that would be great. Thanks!


Brother carriage buttons: 
Part. needles in B position don't knit
Tuck. Tuck
Hold. Needles in upper working position don't knit
MC. Sets carriage for fairisle knitting
KC I or KC II. Controls if the end needles will be selected for patterning. 
CR. carriage release

Hope this helps. Did I forget anything?


----------



## helenr1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you, Maryknits513!

That's what I'm talking about, LOL!


----------



## sross512004 (Mar 4, 2011)

Maryknits513 said:


> Brother carriage buttons:
> Part. needles in B position don't knit
> Tuck. Tuck
> Hold. Needles in upper working position don't knit
> ...


What about the levers on the sides?


----------



## helenr1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Ooops, Sue! Thanks for mentioning those.  

I was so excited to see that info, I completely forgot about those side levers and the ribber carriage settings as well!


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

sross512004 said:


> What about the levers on the sides?


There aren't any levers on the side. The buttons on the top of the carriage do the same thing as the levers on the sides of other models do.

I forgot to mention that Hold on Brother carriages is a slide lever, usually to the left of the handle. On some models, that lever would also set the carriage to knit intarsia. The others are push buttons on the center front of the carriage.


----------



## BlueRose64 (May 3, 2015)

Thank you for setting up this, page on Tips and Tricks,
It help so much, hope to read more tips and tricks soon.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Read the manual that came with your machine, every word on every page.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

susieknitter said:


> Read the manual that came with your machine, every word on every page.


 :thumbup:


----------

